# Cleaning Exterior



## brian11373

We purchased a 2003 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk and have enjoyed it several times this summer. The inside of the trailer was in immaculate condition as well as the outside. However, the outside does have water stains from the gutters(?) and water hookups, and of course bugs & road grime. How does everyone clean their exterior to make it look its best? I know that with some elbow grease I can make the outside match the inside but didn't know if there were certain products or methods used that worked well?

Thanks for helping a newbie!

Brian


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Welcome to the Forum!!

Sorry, I can't help you with the black streaks as I have never had any. The trick to preventing black streaks is to keep the roof of your trailer clean and a coat of wax on the trailer. I wash my roof several times a year and wax the trailer in the spring and the fall. No black streaks.

I have a great deal of experience with bugs and tar. The best thing I have found is dryer sheets. First wash the area of the trailer to get of what you can. Then scrub the area with the dryer sheets using plenty of soap and water. The bugs and tar will disolve away with ease. Rinse and re-wash with soap and water. I would bet that dryer sheets would work on black streaks as well. Try it and let us know if it works.

DAN


----------



## Tyvekcat

yeah, I don't have any black streaks, but the sun sure is doing a job to the flanks! I wasted 6 hours with carnauba wax and then going back over it with Protectall.







I think it still looks the same.









Every now and then I get a few black streaks on the front, the Meguire's car wash liquid seems to take care of it, if you don't let them hang around long. I guess I'll get the ladder out tomorrow and get the high parts and the skylight.

welcome to the forum, Brian11373.
Have a good one.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller

brian11373 said:


> We purchased a 2003 Outback 26RS Quad Bunk and have enjoyed it several times this summer. The inside of the trailer was in immaculate condition as well as the outside. However, the outside does have water stains from the gutters(?) and water hookups, and of course bugs & road grime. How does everyone clean their exterior to make it look its best? I know that with some elbow grease I can make the outside match the inside but didn't know if there were certain products or methods used that worked well?
> 
> Thanks for helping a newbie!
> 
> Brian


We also have a 2003 Outback 26RS. What I found works best for those black streaks is "Awesome". It's found in the Dollar General store To prevent the black streaks from appearing, wax on the outside helps well, and I clip clothes pins on the end of the rain spouting. That way the water follows the clothes pin to the end, and when the water drops off it's out too far to run down the camper.

Ralph


----------



## hautevue

Ralph and Brenda Miller: Clothespins!! What a helluvan idea. I love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Good Times

Quick cleaning note...we also use LA's Totally Awesome cleaner. It works really well for us in removing even the most difficult spots on the TT as well as the awning. Great thing too is that it is cheap! BTW I also use clothes pins as gutter extensions...otherwise the dripping always hits the storage door when open.


----------



## raynardo

The "Magic Eraser" also works like a charmer. Pick it up at any grocery store. I used to use a black streak remover, which worked fine, but the "Magic Eraser" is quicker and easier, and works on a bunch of other stains including the awning.


----------



## sptddog

What works on the trim edges where it's caulked/siliconed? I feel like this yellows, and I can't seem to get the trim strip white again! argghhhh!


----------



## BoaterDan

raynardo said:


> The "Magic Eraser" also works like a charmer. Pick it up at any grocery store. I used to use a black streak remover, which worked fine, but the "Magic Eraser" is quicker and easier, and works on a bunch of other stains including the awning.


Dang, of course! Those things truly are magic. I'm trying that at my next wash.

I agree with others though that keeping it well waxed is the key to avoiding severe black streak problems.


----------



## thefulminator

I get black streaks every year. They are wherever the water runs off the trailer. Most on on the front cap but some are where the gutters get clogged and over flow. I just give the 21RS a good was with whatever car wash I have on hand then I use a buffer and apply a good wax for fiberglass. The polishing removes the black streaks, makes the trailer shine and makes removing bugs from the front cap much easier. I have used Gel Gloss in the past but couldn't get my hands on it this year so I used Mequiar's Flagship Premium Marine Wax this time and it really looks great.


----------



## Steve Mc

What is the best way to wash the roof on a unit that does not have a ladder? I have the 250 RS so not sure how to get up there safely. What is the product of choice. This is my first unit with a rubber roof.


----------



## Tangooutback

Steve Mc said:


> What is the best way to wash the roof on a unit that does not have a ladder? I have the 250 RS so not sure how to get up there safely. What is the product of choice. This is my first unit with a rubber roof.


I have a 25RSS, similar to yours, and I use an A-frame ladder, brush/mop with long handle and a garden hose to wash the roof. I use plain dish detergent mixed with water. I avoid getting on top of the roof as much as I can. I wash the roof mainly to allow me better inspection for leaks or possible leaks.


----------



## letscamp

Just use whatever regular car wash soap you use on your trailer. Do not use dish soap on the roof. It will dry out the rubber roof and strip out the built in UV protector. I use a regular ladder and just make sure my wife is out there when I'm up there cleaning. It is a long way down if you fall and all alone, chances are you wont be able to yell for help after a fall like that. Don't scrub too hard around the edges or you might start lifting up the cocking. Wear soft shoes, no boots they will rip holes in the roof. Some of the stains wont come off. Don't worry about them too much. Your mainly trying to get the loose stuff and dirt that will end up leaving black marks. A friend of mine scrubbed his rubber roof so hard trying to remove sap. He got the sap off, but ended up removing some of the roof with it.


----------



## new_outbacker_1966

Tangooutback said:


> What is the best way to wash the roof on a unit that does not have a ladder? I have the 250 RS so not sure how to get up there safely. What is the product of choice. This is my first unit with a rubber roof.


I have a 25RSS, similar to yours, and I use an A-frame ladder, brush/mop with long handle and a garden hose to wash the roof. I use plain dish detergent mixed with water. I avoid getting on top of the roof as much as I can. I wash the roof mainly to allow me better inspection for leaks or possible leaks.
[/quote]

I would not recommend using dish soap to wash your roof. I needs to be cleaned with a proper rubber roof cleaner that also protects the roof membrane. The dish soap will strip the roof of protectants and UV rays will break it down and it will deteriorate!


----------



## venatic

Here's another product to use. The RV dealer said they use this on RVs they take in on trade to clean them up.

http://www.4uproducts.com/

Just a 1:16 ratio, 1 part 4uproduct to 16 parts of water, then wet down the RV, spray the 4uproduct on surface and use your favorite carwash soap and then rinse. Makes an RV look like new with no effort.


----------



## Tourdfox

I use this on our vehicles and the rv a couple times a yr.Dosn't get any easier and works well.This was on sale the other day for under 9 bucks.


----------



## TimU

Does anyone use a pressure washer to clean the sides/front/back? Not the "strip the concrete" tip - just one of the gentler tips?


----------

